# les petits plaisirs inavouables



## da capo (25 Novembre 2009)

je me rappelle un soir de nouvel an dans un bar à Cologne, j'étais si mal en point que j'ai emballé une pépette en jean leopard et que nous sommes tombés entre les flipper collés l'un à l'autre avant de nous faire jeter dehors&#8230;

*NON*​
Non, non, ça, tout le monde peut l'avouer, s'en vanter aussi, même le dernier bidasse.

Non, il ne s'agit pas de ça mais de vos petits plaisirs cachés, de vos petites méchancetés gratuites : des papiers gras que vous déposez discrètement  dans le casier de votre collègue détesté, des saletés que vous faites incognito&#8230;

Vous êtes détestable, revendiquez-le.
*Faites nous profitez de vos plaisirs inavouables.*


----------



## thunderheart (26 Novembre 2009)

*Ils sont tellement inavouables que je ne peux pas en parler ici* :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> je me rappelle un soir de nouvel an dans un bar à Cologne, j'étais si mal en point que j'ai emballé une pépette en jean leopard et que nous sommes tombés entre les flipper collés l'un à l'autre avant de nous faire jeter dehors



Ah les gueux! Quel manque patent de classe...
Ce fil me dégoûte à l'avance... :mouais:


----------



## krystof (26 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *Faites nous profitez de vos plaisirs inavouables.*



Mon plaisir inavouable, c'est de faire tomber la savonnette à chaque fois que je prends une douche avec Patochman pour qu'il la ramasse... Ça marche à chaque fois !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah les gueux! Quel manque patent de classe...
> Ce fil me dégoûte à l'avance... :mouais:



Oui, jean Léopard, encore des geeks qui ont abusé du Champomy...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Novembre 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Mon plaisir inavouable, c'est de faire tomber la savonnette à chaque fois que je prends une douche avec Patochman pour qu'il la ramasse... Ça marche à chaque fois !!



Oui... Mais toi tu en as, de la classe... :love:


----------



## krystof (26 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Mais toi tu en as, de la classe... :love:



Voilà, tout est dit. Approuvé par le boss


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *Faites nous profitez de vos plaisirs inavouables.*



Tu voudrais pas montrer la voie, des fois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu voudrais pas montrer la voie, des fois...



Parait que les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parait que les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables.


Foutaise !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

Etonnant comme certaines phrases te font systématiquement arriver dare-dare :mouais::love:


----------



## da capo (27 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu voudrais pas montrer la voie, des fois...



Je ne montre pas mes voies à n'importe qui, moi.
Ce ne sera donc pas un de mes plaisirs inavouables (note le pluriel)


----------



## Lila (27 Novembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> .... des saletés que vous faites incognito
> 
> 
> *Faites nous profitez de vos plaisirs inavouables.*





......s'essuyer la bite dans la partie propre du dérouleur essuie-main des toilettes du bureau par exemple ???? ....:mouais:

......ça va être gracieux la suite je sens !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

La question est vague non ?

"Inavouable" oui, mais à qui sont-ils inavouables ces petits plaisirs ?

S'ils sont inavouables face à des inconnus, c'est pas ici que nous les lirons.
S'ils sont inavouables face à des proches, peut être quelques uns livreront, à condition qu'ils n'aient pas de proche sur ce forum.

Perso, j'ai pas de petits plaisirs inavouables. Juste des petits plaisirs, que je partage avec des personnes et pas avec d'autres, ou avec personne parce qu'il y a des choses qui ne se partagent pas ou difficilement.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> parce qu'il y a des choses qui ne se partagent pas ou difficilement.


Comme une poire à lavement par exemple.


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

Par exemple, ou un suppo.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Par exemple, ou un suppo.



Mais à la glycérine.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Par exemple, ou un suppo.



Ou une aspirine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ou une aspirine...


Tu vis vraiment dangereusement!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2009)

Moi, non.


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2009)

Pas d'ma faute 

C'est ces helvettes, ils posent des questions bizares 

"Bonjour jeune pharmacienne vaudoise, je voudrais de l'aspirine"
"Oui, c'est pour avaler ?"
"&#8230;euh&#8230;"


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......ça va être gracieux la suite je sens !!!!!!



Un petit air de bidasse en folie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas d'ma faute
> 
> C'est ces helvettes, ils posent des questions bizares
> 
> ...



La vaudoise assume son statut de femme libérée.


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La vaudoise assume son statut de femme libérée.


et tu vois c'est pas si facile&#8230;


----------



## thunderheart (27 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, tiens, sont bizarres mes rideaux :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2009)

un petit plaisir solitaire dans un confessionnal en attendant que le curé ouvre son cagibi !!!!:rose::love:

ps : mais ça remonte tellement loin qu'il y a prescription !!!!!!

... tiens, rien qu'à y penser ... ... ...


----------

